

Ask HN: Why On Lisp could download for FREE? - juanfatas

Hi. Paul Graham&#x27;s great book on macros: On Lisp could download for FREE. I&#x27;m wondering why not his intro book: ANSI Common Lisp download for FREE? Because On Lisp is for certain people who have enough Lisp experience. And ANSI Common Lisp is that experience they need.
======
mjn
This is usually up to the publisher, in cases where the author has signed a
traditional publishing deal.

It looks like Prentice Hall has taken _On Lisp_ out of print. After publishers
do that, they often let the author post a version online, since they are no
longer selling it anyway. _ANSI Common Lisp_ , on the other hand, is still in
print.

